# hks evc-s instruction manual, installation man



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi guys, have received a hks evc-s and dont have the instruction manual or the installation manual, its very different to the rest of the hks evc range, essentially this doesnt use complex boost control methods and there fore is cheaper to manufactur and retail.
I have found a jpg type manual but im looking for a pdf, can any one maybe scan me a copy of point me where to get a copy from, even the hks website doesnt have the pdf so im lost .
Any help would be great thanks in advance.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the HKS EVC 5? i have a UK manual here, that came with my GTI-R which had one installed.

the previous owner bought the EVC in the UK so has the full UK manual


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry matt, thanks for that but this is one of the newer boost controllers, its a Mickey mouse one the baby version of the evc series, hks evc-s . please if any one has any material please can you let me know.


----------



## B16JUS (Oct 17, 2011)

Reminds me of apexi days with no instructions


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ive UK instructions for most units


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

hi buddy im looking for instructions for this bugger ... thanks 

HKS USA HKS EVC-S Release


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah right i see, 

did you buy it via newera? or are a newera customer?


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

hmm should i lie ? ???


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

oh ok your not, sorry i cant help then.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

shucks that sucks !!!!
Any one else willing to lend a hand that doesnt require me to be a member of a company or be a customer of a theirs lol.


----------

